# Join me in a stroll down Abbey Road in England



## Paco Dennis (Aug 7, 2021)

Watch out...everyone is driving in the wrong lane. 

https://www.earthcam.com/world/england/london/abbeyroad/?cam=abbeyroad_uk


----------



## Devi (Aug 7, 2021)

Nice one. Thanks!


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 7, 2021)

Wow, just visited a popular restaurant in Paris....there is no one there! It's about 6pm in Paris.?

https://www.webcamtaxi.com/en/france/ile-de-france/vcd-restaurant-paris.html


----------



## oldman (Aug 10, 2021)

Clearwater Beach, Florida camera taken from “Frenchy’s On the Beach” which is a restaurant located right on the beach and known for its grilled Grouper.

https://frenchysonline.com/clearwater-beach-cam/


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 10, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> Watch out...everyone is driving in the wrong lane.


No they are not. The reason we keep left goes back to the days long before the invention of mechanical propulsion.
The only means of transport was the horse, or the horse & carriage. The agenda of some that you meet might cause you to draw your sword, most people are right handed so riding on the right would be a big disadvantage. 
Nowadays we no longer draw a sword, but having the right hand free means you can easily gesticulate at all the stupid motorists, whilst you drive along at the correct legal speed and observe all the signs and restrictions.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> Watch out...everyone is driving in the wrong lane.
> 
> https://www.earthcam.com/world/england/london/abbeyroad/?cam=abbeyroad_uk


well if any of you come and visit ... then it's only a short drive from here...


----------



## Irwin (Aug 10, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> Watch out...everyone is driving in the wrong lane.
> 
> https://www.earthcam.com/world/england/london/abbeyroad/?cam=abbeyroad_uk


That looks like total anarchy! People are driving on the wrong side of the road and they have those zig-zagging lines all over the place and flashing lights. WTF? Crazy Brits!   

NOTE: I just looked up what the zig-zagging lines mean. It means you're approaching a pub, so be prepared to deal with drunks.


----------



## Irwin (Aug 10, 2021)

Here's Denver. You can see our beautiful brown sky. Cough, cough...
https://www.earthcam.com/usa/colorado/denver/?cam=denver


----------



## Irwin (Aug 10, 2021)

Times Square, Manhattan. Where the lines on the street are just suggestions on where to drive.    
https://www.earthcam.com/usa/newyork/timessquare/?cam=tstwo_hd


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 10, 2021)

Irwin said:


> NOTE: I just looked up what the zig-zagging lines mean. It means you're approaching a pub, so be prepared to deal with drunks.


Correct! If the police suspect you of being rat-arsed, (cockney expression for inebriated,) you have to walk the zig-zags. Any swerving or loss of balance and you will find yourself at Her Majesty's pleasure. 

That doesn't mean that you have to pleasure the Queen, it means that you are detained at her pleasure. If the bus that you find yourself on stops at London Zoo, it could be that it's Her Majesty's pleasure that you are fed to the lions.


----------



## oldman (Aug 11, 2021)

Irwin said:


> Times Square, Manhattan. Where the lines on the street are just suggestions on where to drive.
> https://www.earthcam.com/usa/newyork/timessquare/?cam=tstwo_hd


I used to love going to Times Square and the bakeries and department stores in the area. It's only a short walk to Broadway from there and you can stop at more bakeries on the way. Love those black and white cookies. 

No more Times Square for me. Very dangerous nowadays. If New York gets their head back on straight and add come police to the area, then maybe, if I am still around. It's a shame. It truly is. Lots of memories there.


----------



## Irwin (Aug 11, 2021)

oldman said:


> I used to love going to Times Square and the bakeries and department stores in the area. It's only a short walk to Broadway from there and you can stop at more bakeries on the way. Love those black and white cookies.
> 
> No more Times Square for me. Very dangerous nowadays. If New York gets their head back on straight and add come police to the area, then maybe, if I am still around. It's a shame. It truly is. Lots of memories there.


Compared to what it was like before the '90s, Times Square is now like Disneyland! It's extremely safe. And police are everywhere. In fact, last year, NY recorded the lowest level of violent crime in six decades! (Let's see... that would be the lowest since the 60s. This is 2021, right? Yep. And it's... let me check... Wednesday!) They have lowest violent crime rate since the 1960s!

I remember going to Times Square in the '70s where there were peep shows, porn theaters, and all sorts of nefarious characters and crime. It was far more interesting back then.     Of course, I was a stoned teenager, so that wouldn't appeal to me now that I'm a senior citizen.


----------

